# Best way to get the bees out?



## Jonesjungle (Apr 15, 2014)

My 2 frame mini nucs are ready to move up to a 5 frame nuc. The 2 frame is a 5 frame with a divider board. Not sure how to get the first side of bees on the walls and floor out. Any ideas are welcome. Wish I'd thought of this before. I could have just used 2 5 frame nucs with follower boards. Thanks


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe you could use a feather or brush them out the entrance into you new box
.. ? Good luck 🌝


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Do both at the same time, tape some cardboard over one side to shake the other side out. A few foreign bees in the wrong box isn’t going to start a war.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

If you feel shaking the bees is too unceremonious, move the frames with attached bees from one side of the divided box into the new 5 frame box then set it on top and the bees in the bottom with no frames will soon run up onto the frames. Make sure the queen is on the frames in the first move. Now repeat for the other side.

Dont worry about some workers getting mixed up, just make sure the queens are on the frames in the right box before you do any shaking.


----------



## Jonesjungle (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone for helping me out. I got this covered now  :thumbsup:


----------

